# 5 Gallon Paludarium (and Planted Fluval Flora)



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, last night was a busy one for the tank world!

"The boss" and I went to IPU, King Eds, and Rona to pick up some hardware and liveware. We finished phase 3 of her Fluval Flora that I gave her for Christmas :bigsmile:










Now it just needs fish (Rummynose and Panda cories (and if I get my way, cherry shrimp :bigsmile) and some S. repens.
She'll probably make an account on her and post updates on her own...maybe.

And as for me, I finally ended up setting up my Paludarium that I have been planning:


















Keep posted for updates on the Paludarium :lol:


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

OOOO I am excited to watch this one progress


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Water is cleared up and hardscape finalized (thinking of adding a few more rocks).
Heres how it looks today before I go out and buy some plants at gardenworks tomorrow afternoon :bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Added plants! Now if they all survive I'm set. :bigsmile:Wanting to add some Fissiden to the water area and some critters and I am pretty much done...Fire Belly newt, some shrimp. Thinking maybe a Vampire crab of sorts or small dart frog. Maybe micro rasboras and micro cories too??? Heheh.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

I would advise against the dart frog. They don't make use of the water and the land area looks pretty small. The smaller ones need vertical space and need about 5 gallons to their own. The bigger ones need more floor space and would be far too cramped.

Other than that it looks very nice and lush.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree. It was an idea that I tossed out and keeps coming back. Adding a lid and feeding and all that jazz makes the idea even more unfeasible. Thanks for your input


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

After going to nearly every single LFS in the GVRD, I broke down and got a Fire belly toad from Rogers. Earlier, I also got a Dwarf African Frog from IPU.

Pictures:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Video of the waterfall:


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

This is really cool. What kind of emerged plants do you have?


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful! love it.


----------

